# New Pics



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, y'all... Here's a few newer pics of some of my reef inhabitants:

Here's my red mushrooms... Sorry about the blurry-ness.










Here's one of my Peppermint shrimp:













Here's my Twin Spot Signal Goby. I just got him yesterday... He's about 1" long.









Here's my Xenia:









Here's my Zoanthid colony:









And here's my Goniopora. I actually wouldn't have got it if I'd known about the poor survival rates in captivity, but, anyway:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome! your shrimp looks like hes getting ready to attack.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

cool tank! like your goby, hes cool. Your xenia looks awesome too. nice job! :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not bad pics! I am considering getting some peppirment shrimp, not sure yet. Is your xenia look that white in person? or more pink?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's more pink in person... The zoanthids and the goniopora are more green in person, too...

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

cool, i cant wait to show off my 30 when i get the aiptasias gone.... aaaah


----------

